# buying a trailer without a vin plate



## larry (Apr 12, 2010)

i leave in texas i have a trailer that wes giving to my dad who has passed away. trailer never wes taged an :mrgreen: has no vin sticker an now i want to use it. How hard is it to get a title an vin plate is it worth it??


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't know about Texas but in Illinois it's very easy to title a trailer as home built.


----------



## BottomDweller (Apr 14, 2010)

As far a homemade trailer goes in NC, go to the DMV and say you need a VIN for a homemade trailer. They'll give you one and ask you to stamp it into the trailer. You can buy metal stamps from Harbor Freight. Once stamped, you'll then need to take the trailer by a local law enforcement office where they'll take a look at it to see you stamped the number in and then they'll sign off on it. Take that piece of paper back to the DMV and you can get a license plate/title for it.


----------



## Nevillizer (Apr 14, 2010)

TX does not require a title on a trailer that weighs less than 4000 lbs. All you have to do is register it. The registration will say "shop built trailer". If it weighs more that 4000 pound the process is the same as far as registration goes but they will issue you a title for it. Hope this was helpful. It wil cost you about $30-$40.


----------



## larry (Apr 15, 2010)

thanks Nevillizer that info wes very help full i want to keep the trailer for 1 it wes my dads an i could use it for my boat.


----------



## Nevillizer (Apr 15, 2010)

U R :WELCOME:


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 17, 2010)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> I don't know about Texas but in Illinois it's very easy to title a trailer as home built.


I have learned that the state of Illinois has just changed the way they title "Home Made Trailers" You now have to have the trailer inspected by the secratary of state police.


----------

